# G7947 Drill Press



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello,
I purchased my first Grizzly machine. The drill press vibrates when drilling. I was drilling a 3/4 hole, well secured. The pilot holes had a similar shudder. I tried another (Jacobs) chuck, no change. Speed, 640 mild steel, 3/4 bit. Faster on pilots.
The spindle is true, I checked the fasteners to all the obvious points. It’s more of harmonic resonance than vibration.
Is it because of the light framing?
If I secure it to the concrete will it improve?
I am unable to upload a pic (unable to attach file, try again later) from this site.


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a Powermatic 17in drill press, marketed to wood workers, which was my use at the time of purchasing.   The quill on my machine has some play in the key between quill and shaft.   When I look at drill presses I always try rotating the chuck back and forth to see is any play.   Most drill presses even on the sales room floor have had some play.

If the Grizzly drill press has play, this could cause chatter when drilling steel, especially with 3/4in bit.   I would have set a slower speed for that size drill.

One day I may take my Powermatic apart and try and fix the play.


----------



## dlane (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds kinda fast to me for a 3/4” drill ,  dose it go slower ? , may try the BP


----------



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2018)

I was using the old standard, mild steel 100 SFPM X 4 = 400, divided by .750= 533 rpm. What was I running? 640.?


----------



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2018)

Maybe that’s it, too fast?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 18, 2018)

if you get chatter while drilling large(ish) holes, slow the rpm down until you get a good curling chip. From (dim) memory, I usually run 3-400rpm with a 1/2" drill in steel. I would start a 3/4" drill at 250rpm or so and adjust from there.


----------

